# New Series Critiquing Quiverfull Teaching



## Robert Truelove (Nov 20, 2013)

I thought this may be of interest to some of you…

This last Lord's Day I began a series critiquing Quiverfull teaching. This first message addresses the reasons why I am addressing this matter publicly and establishing the core arguments that undergird Quiverfull teaching. Subsequent lectures will test the veracity of these arguments from the Scriptures. 

A Quiverfull of Confusion - Part 1
A Quiverfull of Confusion


----------

